# Best Way to Clean a Carb Without Pulling it Off?



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Just curious. Mine shouldn't be that hard but I have bad luck (read some of my threads!). I don't think it's to the point where it would need a carb job anyways. So...what's the best way/chemical/method to give it a good bath and get some of the gunk out of the jets and bowl without pulling it off?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Thought you did this already with SeaFoam?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Thought you did this already with SeaFoam?


I don't think I did it properly because it ended up 10x worse than it was...I need a step-by-step procedure that I can't mess up. I don't know why I keep screwing stuff up with this...I guess I'll get better with time and experience...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1226933509/1#1





> This works for Carbed, EFI, Ficht, HPDI, Optimax and even 4 strokes...
> First you need a separate small fuel tank. One of those 3 gal red Tempos works great or an empty gal milk jug will also work, but might be a bit messier..
> 
> I use Seafoam over the OEM stuff like OMC Engine Tuner or Merc Power Tune because in the last few years they changed the formula and you have to let them sit up 12 hours. Who's got time for that?? Seafoam you can buy from NAPA, CarQuest or other auto stores. Seafoam works in 15 mins.
> ...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1226933509/1#1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this ok for gaskets and o-rings? It seems like a very high concentration...I kinda did this once with 1 gal of gas (with correct oil mix) and a can of SeaFoam. I just idled it for 15 min, though, with no high idle. I only used about 1/4 of the mix which was about 3 or 4 doses. My motor wouldn't idle right after that. Even with some fresh gas/oil it wouldn't idle right. Then I ran a 6 gallons of gas/oil with one bottle of Mercury Quickleen mix through it for 4 gallons. I just topped off the tank the other day. It runs fine now but I think it still needs a little bit of a "scrub". I just have a feeling...


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Seafoam spray, I think it's called deep creep (I didn't read the prior post again, it might be in there).

However, I would recommend pulling the carb off and cleaning it if that is your problem. A shortcut repair results in a shortcut back to the garage to repair again soon. Ask me how I know that one.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Ask me how I know that one.


How do you know that one? ;D


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have always used valvtect de-carb, i was amazed at the stuff it cleaned out, carbon all over the drive way.


Alex


----------

